# Red devil acting strange



## zigman (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a ref devil that is hiding thought that it was dead becouse it had barried its self in a plant. I have another red devil and a green terror in the tank with it only thing I can think of is that the tank is to small only a 10 gal. the fish are only 2 1/2 in. long.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

yea, way to small lol.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

The tank is very small, but that's not the reason he/she's acting like that. I'm sure it is because of aggression levels in the tank. They're in with very aggressive tankmates, and being the newcomer, this may be his way of hiding and watching his back.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Way too many aggressive fish in such a small tank, If you want my solution, invest in a 125+ gallon tank or rehome the fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These fish didn't get their names because someone thought they sounded cute. These brutes are vicious in the extreme, and size is no object. You'll never have any peace in this tank until some of the fish are removed.


----------

